# photo upload question for e600 visa



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Hello all 

I just joined this forum because I am seeking advice on photo upload for e600 visa and people here seem so helpful. 

The system requires a photo but says the back should have my name written on it:

"Please provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Please print the name of the person on the back of the photograph."



Does this mean I should scan a passport size photo front and back?

I feel silly asking this question but I don't want to do the wrong thing lol.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, I think those instructions were clearly meant for a hard copy. I'm guessing that this won't be necessary for a photo uploaded with an online application inasmuch as there's no way Immi can get your photo mixed up with someone else's.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Marianina said:


> Hi, I think those instructions were clearly meant for a hard copy. I'm guessing that this won't be necessary for a photo uploaded with an online application inasmuch as there's no way Immi can get your photo mixed up with someone else's.


Hi Mrianina,

The information I quoted is from the section where I need to upload documents for my online application.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I wrote my name on the back of the photo, and then scanned both front and back.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> I wrote my name on the back of the photo, and then scanned both front and back.


Hi maggie!

Thanks for replying!

That didn't cause any problems right?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

syd said:


> Hi Mrianina,
> 
> The information I quoted is from the section where I need to upload documents for my online application.


There's a lot of carryover language from the paper forms on the online system that really doesn't need to be there. I agree with Marianina that this is one of those things. But it also wouldn't hurt to do it the way Maggie described, either, to be on the safe side, if you want. After all, it's not like the digital scanner is going to run out of film.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

syd said:


> Hi maggie!
> 
> Thanks for replying!
> 
> That didn't cause any problems right?


My visa was granted so I assume they were ok with it.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Thank you all so much!!!!

You have all been helpful


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Big thank you to all the persons who responded to this thread!

My visa was granted today!! Happy dance


----------

